# Storm out of nowhere. How much are you getting?



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice!
How much are you guys getting? It is 11pm and there is at least a good inch on the ground already in Newburyport. How much are we suppose to get tonight? I've heard 2" but the way it looks I think we will get 4 or 5"


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Trying to get some sleep gunna get up at 4 an see whats up got a good inch on the ground now..


----------

